# Here's the thing.



## Boris (Jan 29, 2020)

I've been collecting prewar and early postwar ballooners for quite a few years. I have several bikes each, from various manufacturers including Schwinn. Schwinns seem to me to have been well built. So why then is there all this animosity among some collectors against Schwinns? Looking for straight answers here. This is not a forum for unfounded rampant Schwinn bashing, please.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2020)

Too common. Schwinns are like a$$holes. Everyone's got one.  

I've always said the same about Mustangs. That's why I dig Fairlanes, Comets, Falcons, etc.

That being said, I know they are wonderful, well-built bicycles...I just choose not to collect them. Please don't take my jokes as "bashing". I'm just having a little fun with my Schwinn Fan Boy friends.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 29, 2020)

I get the whole thing of people wanting to not be in with the huge group of schwinn people, I don’t like stingrays because at some swaps your literally tripping over stingrays. Too me schwinns are the most worth it to build, and look the best when done. Usually easier to find parts for as well since everyone knows schwinn. I will say though, many bikes have cooler frame designs than schwinn, but I haven’t ridden them so I can’t say if they are better than schwinn or not.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 29, 2020)

I think for me it's because they're so well known. I've seen it lots of times where people just use the generic schwinn name for any beach cruiser. "I have a schwinn for sale" or "nice schwinn". I hear the quality is great from you guys. The prices of complete bikes and parts for builds generally would keep me away.


----------



## vincev (Jan 29, 2020)

There are so many because they were that good.Excellent chrome for a bike,high quality parts used,etc. They are like 57 Chevys at car shows though. The name was famous worldwide and usually the first thing new collectors find. To snub them is kind of strange though.I have nothing against them and have many and will always take one when the deal is right.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2020)

For me and likely lots of others, it's not that they are not quality, it's that Schwinn is usually the first bike on lots of peoples tongues. E-Bay hasn't helped... Schwinn is usually in the description even if not at all tied to a Schwinn cycle/part.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 29, 2020)

Because antique bikes go way beyond Schwinn but that's all the "non collectors" know. We are snobby and want to show that we know more than "schwinn" so we ban them from our vocab because we have more knowledge and that makes us "better than them".


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 29, 2020)

But p.s.   They do build a mighty fine prewar bike. Second only to Elgin of course....


----------



## kreika (Jan 29, 2020)

Like someone above said Schwinn is often the gateway bike into the hobby. It was for me. A rusted, crusted, everything frozen in place 1955 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet. Got that bad boy on the road and rode the piss out of it. As I went deeper down the rabbit hole I started discovering what prewar was. Then the other brands. I love those other brands! Now I’m the Mercury guy and lovin’ every minute of it. Still wouldn’t mind having an Aerocycle or Deluxe Schwinn. Just not the $$$ tag that goes with it.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 29, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> We are snobby and "better than them".




This attitude is the biggest problem this site suffers from.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 29, 2020)

Mark Johnston said:


> This attitude is the biggest problem this site suffers from.





I don't really disagree with you, but all forms of collecting come with the "Bigger D!ck" syndrome with having to have the best amongst all..


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 29, 2020)

Quality bikes, just too many. I have multiple only known original examples be it color, model or as equipped in my small non Schwinn collection. Very difficult to do with Schwinn's.


----------



## hm. (Jan 29, 2020)

Im happy with my Schwinns. I bought them to actually ride and also because those were the ones I remember seeing and wanting as a kid.
 Since joining thecabe Ive learned about other not so common and rare bikes I had no idea that even existed. I hope to score one someday.

But this Bigger D!ck" syndrome sounds like the same straight up poser talk that I see in the classic car market all too often.


----------



## hm. (Jan 29, 2020)

..


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2020)

Some folks like Fords, some like Chevys, some like Chrysler's and they take turns bashing the other brands. I thinks it's a combination of this and what* fordmike65 *said. They're more common. Barry


----------



## phantom (Jan 29, 2020)

For me it's what I can connect with. I connect with 60's muscle cars, 50's and 60's Schwinns, 45 caliber single action revolvers, mini skirts. That doesn't mean I don't like brass era cars, teens bicycles, semi auto hand guns and pant suits. I just have no connection with them or any desire to.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 29, 2020)

* True dat,,gotta love Schwinn,,But I am more for the other Companies back in the 30s and 40.Elgin,Dayton,SHELBY,Colson just to name a few,,Those factories employed folks back in the days of old.It was about design,features,color combos, Schwinn was the best seller and others simply tried to out do,,or keep up with them.Just look back at some of those old Ads,,That was America!!!*


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 29, 2020)

Collecting Schwinn is a gentlemen's hobby


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2020)

For me it's all about the geometry of the frame etc. They seem to fit me better than the others I've ridden.I've had and ridden lots of other bicycles, because I started out collecting everything I could get my hands on. It was later that I sold everything else and concentrated on Schwinn. One of the worst was a Monarch Silver King. I had two of them. They felt like they were cheaply made, maybe not solid enough? I do have one mid thirties Cleveland Welding bike that has a feel close to a Schwinn. Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Collecting Schwinn is a gentlemen's hobby




Hmm....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 29, 2020)

For me it's the availability of complete bikes or parts. There are more Schwinn products available in the Northeast than any other bike. Some Columbia and Elgin but they seem to be few and far between. I do like my Western Flyer also, it's the only one I've seen for sale around here. So I promptly answered the ad and made my offer. I did miss out on a Packard badged bike a few weeks ago. Not sure of the maker, but did not look like Schwinn.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> For me it's the availability of complete bikes or parts. There are more Schwinn products available in the Northeast than any other bike. Some Columbia and Elgin but they seem to be few and far between. I do like my Western Flyer also, it's the only one I've seen for sale around here. So I promptly answered the ad and made my offer. I did miss out on a Packard badged bike a few weeks ago. Not sure of the maker, but did not look like Schwinn.
> Hammerhead



Any pics of that Packard? Mighta been a Colson!


----------



## Wanted33 (Jan 29, 2020)

Ummmm, I've gotta Schwinn, and I've gotta Higgins. I'm so confused.......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2020)

Here's one we can all agree on:


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 29, 2020)

I've always seemed to like the obscure stuff, bikes, cars, whatever. I'd always be the oddball, now I just embrace it. I love Schwinn's and have some but too much fun having stuff other people don't see very often.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 29, 2020)

I like all , types of bikes even Schwinn . One thing is for sure is that Schwinn bikes and parts sell very well. Apparently I really don’t know much about them though according to others here on the Cabe . I have a resto Schwinn Cycle Truck that I bought from a old gasser that I use for picking. And I have this 42 War Time Henderson badge


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2020)

I don't mean to bash them is just that I ...


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 29, 2020)

Though I post o picture of  Ignaz  Schwinn . Here is a early one & a older one age 75 Yrs old in 1945


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> I like all , types of bikes even Schwinn . One thing is for sure is that Schwinn bikes and parts sell very well. Apparently I really don’t know much about them though according to others here on the Cabe . I have a resto Schwinn Cycle Truck that I bought from a old gasser that I use for picking. And I have this 42 War Time Henderson badge
> 
> View attachment 1131784



That's a good lookin' Schwine!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 29, 2020)

I have found some kind of "Middle Ground "  . I  drive FORD , And CHEVY .   Who's best ?    I Dunno......that's an age old debate. I'm covered there .    As For Schwinn..................Started out with 'em................went with other brands................now back to Schwinn..............for now.    Still have MANY different makes of bikes. They all have their own merit .   Gotta admit the Quality is good on the Schwinn's.    This Brand loyalty thing has never really stuck with me.  I like 'm all .  Have Fun , that's what it's all about.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 29, 2020)

no no no...

here's the 'thing'.....


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 29, 2020)

But seriously....as a young punk kid growing up in the San Fernando valley... Schwinn was out of our budget..
For my first 'real bike' I ended up with a cheap FedCo sold Royce Union fake Stingray.  And it was a pile of poop.  It wasn't until
Jr High in Santa Monica Calif where my paper route money allowed me to purchase a used Campus
Green Stingray and I was hooked!  Immediately painting it some ugly Pep Boys generic industrial blue
and making a dirt bike out of it with and S2 and knobby up front and other modifications.
I've always been pretty working class and have to watch what I spend.  Hence the collecting bug
in me always said, buy what will hold its value and have popular appeal and a wide market.
That being said, If I was loaded $ wise, I'd be going after the whole spectrum of balloon bikes 30s-50s
...I live hand to mouth,  month to month basically in the most insanely overpriced realesate market in the world...
so reality bites!


----------



## John G04 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 29, 2020)

This topic kind of reminds me of Harley riders vs other brand riders.  Who's right, who's wrong...no one. It's all ones personal preference.
 ( IMO Harley Davidson should have stuck strickly to the motorcycle market, instead of becoming a clothing boutique and selling useless products with HD on them. A few T shirts are fine, but dresses, boots underwear...give me a break)
.As the saying goes...the brand of bike doesn't manner , just shut up and ride.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jan 29, 2020)

For me postwar Schwinn's is what started me in the hobby. I find them to be very well built, easy to buy, and easy to work on and get parts for.  As I have met more people in the hobby and gotten more exposure to vintage bikes I have come to realize that there is a mind boggling variety of bikes. Most of which I never knew existed, especially the pre-war bikes.  But I love the variety, and I am glad for the exposure to all of these great rolling works of art! 
 I have quite a few common postwar Schwinn's in my collection, just because I like them and feel a connection to them. And easy to sell if I choose to. 
 I prefer ballooners or middleweights because of the style, and I'm more of a cruiser guy than a road bike guy.  But I'm open minded. I buy what I can afford, but I try to buy wisely too. I add non Schwinn's to my collection as I can.  SO much great stuff out there.  Ride what you like, and ride vintage!.


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2020)

Always had Schwinn's growing up, all used tell I bought a new 79 Spitfire. I think in the 50's-80's they were by far the best built bike, 30's-50's other brands were close but by the mid 50's Schwinn was far above. all of my used Schwinn's lasted longer than all the other brands. my first collector bike was my Dads/cousins hand me down 55 Spitfire, my second was a yard sale 41 Elgin, (I still have both ), had about everything else sense then. don't really think of my self as a Schwinn guy, just a part of my collection. I have never seen a Killer car collection with only one brand!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 29, 2020)

Bottom line. ( Boris, I know you are not a newbie...but wanted to blab this) Schwinn made a dang good bicycle for many years. Yes they are fairly common, but for a reason/they sold lots. See my 1st comment. To each their own on what to collect. Personally I have a wide variety of bikes/manufactures. I just roll my eyes when someone rants that Chev's are better than Fords/Schwinn/Monark... Who cares? Lets argue...NOT.

Collect what you like. If you worry what others think and collect to "impress" or be part of the crowd, give your head a shake. You are not sincere and need to be a individual. Being part of the CABE is great as there are so many opinions and ways to learn and be an "individual", but still part of a group of like minded people. Follow your instincts and what you dig. A hobby is all about you initially until you share your passion with others on the Cabe in this situation.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 29, 2020)

Schwinns are one of the best built bicycles I really enjoy riding them ..however because they are so well built and so popular ... everywhere you go there’s a schwinn...I don’t own many because they are easy to sell... so I sell them and buy the unwanted bikes....I feel unlike other brands  schwinns are always overpriced to my taste...I really don’t care too much for stingrays even though I had grown up with them....so why have what every one else has?.... I prefer what no body wants or cares for...that’s how I began to collect 28 in wood rim bikes 30 +years  ago. They were 100 bucks a pop back then ...now crazy money ..which really sucks....oh ..I’d buy a few schwinns (prewar only) to keep if the oportunity arises but the flying merkel  ...Harley...motorbikes and track bikes.. are my thing ...if I can buy them now...lol ...I wonder what will be next... wall mart specials..:0:0:0


----------



## kenny_hungus (Jan 29, 2020)

YOU HAVE TO HAVE MONEY TO BUY HIGH END EARLY SCHWINN BIKES 1934 TO 1941....SO THAT IS THE PROBLEM FOR A LOT OF PEOPLE....SO THEY COLLECT LOWER LEVEL BIKES INSTEAD!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2020)

*So why then is there all this animosity among some collectors against Schwinns? * 

When they were kids they asked Santa for a new Schwinn every damn Christmas until they were 18 and never got one. Now they hate Schwinns, Santa and Christmas.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> *So why then is there all this animosity among some collectors against Schwinns? *
> 
> When they were kids they asked Santa for a new Schwinn every damn Christmas until they were 18 and never got one. Now they hate Schwinns, Santa and Christmas.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2020)

kenny_hungus said:


> YOU HAVE TO HAVE MONEY TO BUY HIGH END EARLY SCHWINN BIKES 1934 TO 1941....SO THAT IS THE PROBLEM FOR A LOT OF PEOPLE....SO THEY COLLECT LOWER LEVEL BIKES INSTEAD!!!!!



Sorry, but you don't speak for all collectors, myself included. I collect what I like, low end or deluxe. If it stirs my insides when I see it, I know it's something I'd like to have in my collection. So far, Schwinns haven't done it for me. If I do come across a neat Schwinn, all I have to do it check out a local ride to get a good look at them. No need to buy one. I'd rather own oddball and rarely seen bikes, deluxe or not. To me they're more interesting than your everyday straight bar Motorbike and cantilever frame. Different strokes for different folks. Think of it this way...more Schwinns for you guys! Just ask any of my buds who collect them. I often send then links and info on Schwinns and parts I see for sale. They can have them!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2020)

I only have a few bikes these days,all Schwinns,nothing super collectible but oldies and I like them.  Easy one  for me, The guys with offbrand bikes bash Schwinn because they are so plentiful,belly buttons etc. We all know they were  the best. Bash away


----------



## kenny_hungus (Jan 29, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Sorry, but you don't speak for all collectors, myself included. I collect what I like, low end or deluxe. If it stirs my insides when I see it, I know it's something I'd like to have in my collection. So far, Schwinns haven't done it for me. If I do come across a neat Schwinn, all I have to do it check out a local ride to get a good look at them. No need to buy one. I'd rather own oddball and rarely seen bikes, deluxe or not. To me they're more interesting than your everyday straight bar Motorbike and cantilever frame. Different strokes for different folks. Think of it this way...more Schwinns for you guys! Just ask any of my buds who collect them. I often send then links and info on Schwinns and parts I see for sale. They can have them!HEY WHATEVER PUMPS YOUR NADS.....YOU GOTTA GO WITH WHAT YOU DIG!!!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> I only have a few bikes these days,all Schwinns,nothing super collectible but oldies and I like them.  Easy one  for me, The guys with offbrand bikes bash Schwinn because they are so plentiful,belly buttons etc. We all know they were  the best. Bash away





I liked your post before you deleted all the true facts about the other brands.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Jan 29, 2020)

YOU ARE RIGHT FORDMIKE65.....I ONLY SPEAK FOR THE COLLECTORS WHO KNOW THE BEST BIKES EVER BUILT.....AND THAT WOULD BE SCHWINN!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 30, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> I don't really disagree with you, but all forms of collecting come with the "Bigger D!ck" syndrome with having to have the best amongst all..



This behavior should be called out whenever it happens, it’s childish.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Jan 30, 2020)

MARK...YOU ARE RIGHT....I AM DONE POSTING ANY COMMENTS ON THE CABE.....IT IS NOT WORTH IT!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 30, 2020)

kenny_hungus said:


> MARK...YOU ARE RIGHT....I AM DONE POSTING ANY COMMENTS ON THE CABE.....IT IS NOT WORTH IT!!!!!!




Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 30, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I liked your post before you deleted all the true facts about the other brands.



Thanks but after reading it,I thought it wouldnt be cool to some guys. The mods probably would have deleted it anyway


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 30, 2020)

We collect Whizzers so they must be on a Schwinn.  The extra weight splits other bikes and the Whizzer motor was designed to fit in a Schwinn.  I must agree that Schwinn kick stands, rims,  Chrome, seats, style, and lifetime guarantee put Schwinn in a class of its own.  Think of the innovation in other brands Radios, Donald Duck, Cowboy, and wild designs were an American bonus from the competition.  The CABE has opened my eyes to the interest in other brands.  If we only collected one brand then we wouldn't be able to afford the cost and the non-Schwinns would rust. All bikes should be saved.  From where I stand the job everyone is doing is tip-top.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 30, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Too common. Schwinns are like a$$holes. Everyone's got one.
> 
> I've always said the same about Mustangs. That's why I dig Fairlanes, Comets, Falcons, etc.
> 
> That being said, I know they are wonderful, well-built bicycles...I just choose not to collect them. Please don't take my jokes as "bashing". I'm just having a little fun with my Schwinn Fan Boy friends.




A bit of Comet trivia....




It was not a Mercury product until they changed to dot tallights in ‘62. It was originally designed to be the Baby Edsel until Ford realized it was a huge flop. I also tend to gravitate away from trends.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2020)

rusty_apache said:


> A bit of Comet trivia....View attachment 1132109
> 
> It was not a Mercury product until they changed to dot tallights in ‘62. It was originally designed to be the Baby Edsel until Ford realized it was a huge flop. I also tend to gravitate away from trends.



Yup! They were sold at Ford dealers until then. No Mercury emblems on the car either. We actually have a '60 in the driveway I need to get back to. My sis has a '62 my Pop's and I restored for her years ago. It was her daily driver for a long time until she had my lil nephew and bought a new Ford.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 30, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup! They were sold at Ford dealers until then. No Mercury emblems on the car either. We actually have a '60 in the driveway I need to get back to. My sis has a '62 my Pop's and I restored for her years ago. It was her daily driver for a long time until she had my lil nephew and bought a new Ford.



I have been working on the’61 for three years now. It was my daily driver back in the early 1990s. It has a 200ci with Clifford headers, two speed Comet drive and dual exhaust. Hopefully it will become my daily driver again this year.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> We collect Whizzers so they must be on a Schwinn.  The extra weight splits other bikes and the Whizzer motor was designed to fit in a Schwinn.  The CABE has opened my eyes to the interest in other brands.  If we only collected one brand then we wouldn't be able to afford the cost and the non-Schwinns would rust. All bikes should be saved.  From where I stand the job everyone is doing is tip-top.



I was under the impression the first Whizzers were on Huffman or CWC bikes? I can't remember now and could be mistaken...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2020)

rusty_apache said:


> I have been working on the’61 for three years now. It was my daily driver back in the early 1990s. It has a 200ci with Clifford headers, two speed Comet drive and dual exhaust. Hopefully it will become my daily driver again this year.



My Sis' motor had a dead cylinder in it, so we found a 200/C4 out of a Granada in the local paper and put that in. We also swapped in an 8" out of a 6cyl Maverick. It made for a great all around a driver. It's a shame it just sits now.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 30, 2020)

Schwinns are great bikes,,But the thing is for me is this..15 year catalog spread shown above..I know..why mess with a good thing..but ..sorry


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 30, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> My Sis' motor had a dead cylinder in it, so we found a 200/C4 out of a Granada in the local paper and put that in. We also swapped in an 8" out of a 6cyl Maverick. It made for a great all around a driver. It's a shame it just sits now.




My 200 came out of a64 Falcon. So did the knee knocker air conditioner.


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2020)

Why would  you "hate" a Schwinn ? Shouldn't hating be meant for things that are alive like people ? Its so much easier to hate people. I might dislike something but not actually "hate" it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 30, 2020)

rusty_apache said:


> A bit of Comet trivia....View attachment 1132109
> 
> It was not a Mercury product until they changed to dot tallights in ‘62. It was originally designed to be the Baby Edsel until Ford realized it was a huge flop. I also tend to gravitate away from trends.





fordmike65 said:


> Yup! They were sold at Ford dealers until then. No Mercury emblems on the car either. We actually have a '60 in the driveway I need to get back to. My sis has a '62 my Pop's and I restored for her years ago. It was her daily driver for a long time until she had my lil nephew and bought a new Ford.





rusty_apache said:


> I have been working on the’61 for three years now. It was my daily driver back in the early 1990s. It has a 200ci with Clifford headers, two speed Comet drive and dual exhaust. Hopefully it will become my daily driver again this year.





fordmike65 said:


> My Sis' motor had a dead cylinder in it, so we found a 200/C4 out of a Granada in the local paper and put that in. We also swapped in an 8" out of a 6cyl Maverick. It made for a great all around a driver. It's a shame it just sits now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2020)

vincev said:


> Why would  you "hate" a Schwinn ? Shouldn't hating be meant for things that are alive like people ? Its so much easier to hate people. I might dislike something but not actually "hate" it.



I don't hate them, I just choose not to collect them. Its hilarious how some can't believe I don't have any or get all butthurt because I don't care for them. Once I had a guy cuss me out and go on about how great Schwinn bikes are! Get over yourself bud


----------



## phantom (Jan 30, 2020)

vincev said:


> Why would  you "hate" a Schwinn ? Shouldn't hating be meant for things that are alive like people ? Its so much easier to hate people. I might dislike something but not actually "hate" it.



I concur, sort of difficult to hate an object. People, now that's quite different !


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 30, 2020)

I like certain Schwinn models. I like the 36-37 streamlined Huffmans. I like the 37 RMS. I like the 36 Colson Commander. I like the Elgin Robin. Everything else doesn't interest me that much, except maybe something from the 20s with a truss-style frame someday. I like what I like, and I think that goes for almost everyone in the hobby. Unfortunately some folks communicate or (more often) interpret it like this:


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 30, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> I like certain Schwinn models. I like the 36-37 streamlined Huffmans. I like the 37 RMS. I like the 36 Colson Commander. I like the Elgin Robin. Everything else doesn't interest me that much, except maybe something from the 20s with a truss-style frame someday. I like what I like, and I think that goes for almost everyone in the hobby. Unfortunately some folks communicate or (more often) interpret it like this:
> 
> View attachment 1132134



WOW! Cant believe this one.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 30, 2020)

My dad was into Whizzers in the 80s and people went completely bonkers over the Phantoms at the time. That kind of wore me out on the Schwinn front. They are beautiful bikes. My late father’s collection has a bunch, but I’m more attracted to the obscure, and really only prewar bikes. I love TOC stuff, but the 30s is the sweet spot that really does it for me (including the early Schwinn balloon stuff mind you). I often say I’m not a Schwinn guy, but by no means am I anti-Schwinn. They just don’t do the same thing for me that they do for others. Variety is the spice of life. Just love what you collect and be happy.


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2020)

I do have a few Schwinn's but when I have my other brand bikes out the first thing I hear is Wow, that's a old Schwinn!, even if it has a big name on the badge & tank ( Roadmaster, Hawathorne, WF etc. ) people think it's a Schwinn!, go figure?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 30, 2020)

when I was a kid there were only Schwinn bikes and crummy bikes. I was told from birth that Schwinn bikes are best, and I still believe that to be true as far as vintage goes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> My dad was into Whizzers in the 80s and people went completely bonkers over the Phantoms at the time. That kind of wore me out on the Schwinn front. They are beautiful bikes. My late father’s collection has a bunch, but I’m more attracted to the obscure, and really only prewar bikes. I love TOC stuff, but the 30s is the sweet spot that really does it for me (including the early Schwinn balloon stuff mind you). I often say I’m not a Schwinn guy, but by no means am I anti-Schwinn. They just don’t do the same thing for me that they do for others. Variety is the spice of life. Just love what you collect and be happy.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 30, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I was under the impression the first Whizzers were on Huffman or CWC bikes? I can't remember now and could be mistaken...




CWC made a WH frame for Whizzers and I got one complete years ago.  I passed out a templet that Whizzer dealers used to tell if a Whizzer would fit in the kid's non-Schwinn bike.  It is a rare collection item and it makes you a pretend dealer.  You gave me the idea so you get an honorable mention.  Do you have a Whizzer?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> CWC made a WH frame for Whizzers and I got one complete years ago.  I passed out a templet that Whizzer dealers used to tell if a Whizzer would fit in the kid's non-Schwinn bike.  It is a rare collection item and it makes you a pretend dealer.  You gave me the idea so you get an honorable mention.  Do you have a Whizzer?



No , I don't. They are pretty cool tho, and quite popular out West.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2020)

..


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I was under the impression the first Whizzers were on Huffman or CWC bikes? I can't remember now and could be mistaken...



I have a very early ad, I'll have to dig it out and post...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2020)

rusty_apache said:


> I have been working on the’61 for three years now. It was my daily driver back in the early 1990s. It has a 200ci with Clifford headers, two speed Comet drive and dual exhaust. Hopefully it will become my daily driver again this year.



ahhh.... Clifford's 6=8 Research! Did you know early falcons had a factory 4 spd for the 144's? I almost bought one before I dumped a 289 in my 1960.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 30, 2020)

bricycle said:


> I have a very early ad, I'll have to dig it out and post...




Whizzer copied the cantilever frame and Schwinn admonished them but later struck up a deal to make frames for Whizzers.  They liked the cartoon ads and accessories.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 30, 2020)

This post has gotten me thinking about why exactly it is that I turn up my nose at Schweins.  I guess its all about status and when I got into bikes Schwinn was a big arrogant dinosaur that was clueless that it needed to evolve or die.  I learned to ride a bike when I was 4 in 1980. I probably got my first issue of BMX action when I was about 8. The bikes that were hot then from my point of view were the Mongoose Californian, Hutch Pro Raider or a Gt Pro Series.   I was always drawn to the obscure bikes. I really wanted a Titan because I read that those two extra reinforcement bars would give you more pedaling power.  Schwinn had the Predator but it definitely wasn't on my radar.  Did Schwinn even sponsor riders?  IDK.  I got my first Mt bike when I was 14. I read somewhere that Schwinn thought Mt bikes were a silly fad and their offerings would support that theory.  My first Mt bike was a  trek 950 and then I tired out a Kona. I had never heard of the new brand but it was instant love.  Schwinn made a slight come back in the mid 90's with the "Homegrown" bikes.  I remember there was an ad for those bikes that read "We fell down, we got up". But it was too little too late.  
My path to collecting antique bikes was not linear but as I dug into ballooners it was the fringe brands and bikes that got my juices flowing. First I found pictures of the Elgin Blackhawk and then the Bluebird, my fate was sealed.  If the cantilever fame design were rare I would probably love it but can't hardly stand to look at them.  That said, I do own one Schwinn and its a cantilever frame WZ.  Its one redeeming quality is that its OG black with white and red stripes.  I have everything I need to build a sweet whizzer I just need to put it together.  Hoping to get to it before winter ends but I've been saying that for a like 5 winters now, this is the WZ: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-whizzer-wz-project-rolling-chassis-orig-paint.55592/.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 30, 2020)

Boris said:


> I've been collecting prewar and early postwar ballooners for quite a few years. I have several bikes each, from various manufacturers including Schwinn. Schwinns seem to me to have been well built. So why then is there all this animosity among some collectors against Schwinns? Looking for straight answers here. This is not a forum for unfounded rampant Schwinn bashing, please.




Okay, we'll find some founded and uncommon Schwinn bashing later.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 30, 2020)

I did some research and apparently Schwinn did sponsor bmx riders,.  Here's their hopelessly uncool BMX  catolog from 1983 https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1983-BMX.html


----------



## John G04 (Jan 30, 2020)

All you known schwinn lovers have resisted far too long, you must conform now. If you do not then ignaz’s ghost will come back and possess you. With the profits from the sales of your past bike collection you will need to buy every prewar schwinn you see and continue to buy $800 levers for all late 30’s schwinns and $1,500 tanks as well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2020)

John G04 said:


> All you known schwinn lovers have resisted far too long, you must conform now. If you do not then ignaz’s ghost will come back and possess you. With the profits from the sales of your past bike collection you will need to buy every prewar schwinn you see and continue to buy $800 levers for all late 30’s schwinns and $1,500 tanks as well.  View attachment 1132363


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2020)

Buy the best, sell the rest.
It’s up to you, what the best is.
But the second you get all arrogant about what you’ve got and start bashing what everybody else has got, your shi+ just got flushed down the toilet as far as I’m concerned.
The coolest bike is the one the guy shows up with, and he has no idea what it is, and why everybody is flipping out about the, my grandfather gave it to me story.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> View attachment 1132076



 OUCH.....


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2020)

Lets agree to disagree and move on. Butting heads is just a waste of energy. We all love old bikes, lets leave it at that and go and hug your favourite bike, then your favourite person, dog, cat, guitar, car, boat, motorcycle, vintage drink machine, yourself if you are a narcissist. Make love, not war.


----------



## Boris (Jan 30, 2020)

Not really seeing much head butting going on.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 30, 2020)

Boris said:


> Not really seeing much head butting going on.



@vinvev ...that's your que..??


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 30, 2020)

Schwinn wouldn’t let that cantilever design go. How many different ways was that frame decorated? It’s the look I’m after when I’m buying, but I don’t stay away from any brand. But from what I’ve seen, Schwinn had some excellent craftsmanship in their work, they have the best bottom bracket design based on the 1930s through 1950s bikes I’ve worked on. The frames alone are heavy and durable as was their plating. Just my opinion


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2020)

A little head butting.


----------



## Boris (Jan 30, 2020)

Personally, the cantilever frame design doesn't appeal to me, unless it has a Whizzer motor on it. But I sure do love those straightbar frames.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 31, 2020)

bricycle said:


> ahhh.... Clifford's 6=8 Research! Did you know early falcons had a factory 4 spd for the 144's? I almost bought one before I dumped a 289 in my 1960.



We had the early release Pagoda Green1965 Mustang 289/4- speed Borg Warner. Some people get all persnickety when I call it a ‘64-1/2. My brother flipped it on it’s driver’s side in 1976 when it still had only 85,000 miles. Dad always said that car was way overpowered. Last week he totaled my 91 Chrysler’s TC by Maserati with 58,000 miles. 
I just laughed because I was trying to get rid of it anyway. He’s a car lover as well and is kicking himself enough for the both of us so it’s still too soon to start ribbing him about it. 
Custom Tri-5 Chevies, Mustangs, T-buckets and Trans Ams are like Schwinns around these parts so I have always gravitated to bone stock Studebaker, Durant, Cord, Buick, Volkswagen, Vespa and Lambretta.
I don’t have anything against popular marques, I merely enjoy the road less travelled.


----------



## Sandman (Jan 31, 2020)

Why is it that Schwinn is always referred to as the best . The best at what ? Some bikes were better looking , faster and built better .
Worksman .


----------



## CeeBee (Jan 31, 2020)

Along this topic, I have a variation of this particular "Schwinn question".  Why do some people consider some brand bikes to be junk based on name alone?  I don't ask this regarding modern brands or even what old brands like Schwinn have become, so lets keep the thought process in the context of the early middle weight era and earlier.  
My personal observation after owning hundreds of "vintage", "classic", "antique" or whatever term you may choose to describe them is that they were all pretty well made by today's standards.  In fact, other than a few broken Monark frames that seem to be weak at the kickstand mount area by design, I have never owned a vintage bicycle that I considered to be significantly superior or inferior to another.  Sure some chrome and paint is better than others, but I have heard people argue about their 60 year old Schwinn being "better" than someone else's 60 year old Murray built Western Flyer and I'm standing there thinking they are both pretty impressive by today's standard......
Is it because names like Huffy and Murray made junk in their later years and name recognition gets transposed to the early stuff?  If so, couldn't the same be true for Schwinn?


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2020)

So theres a guy on my street selling a classic K Mart "All Pro" bike.Is it valuable ? Did Schwinn make it ? Is it as good as a Schwinn ? He is asking $300 .


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 31, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Hmm....
> View attachment 1131750


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> View attachment 1132583


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2020)

Sandman said:


> Why is it that Schwinn is always referred to as the best . The best at what ? Some bikes were better looking , faster and built better .
> Worksman .




Because, like in the nations Capitol, if you say it often enough, then it becomes true, regardless of what the facts say.
Just keep repeating it over and over, and then  eventually the less informed of the populous will just say, that Schwinn bikes are best!


----------



## kreika (Jan 31, 2020)

Found this on Craigslist listed as a Schwinn Traveller. Best riding Schwinn ever!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 31, 2020)

look at all these Schwinns and Mustangs.

(photo from @Miyata FL. )


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2020)

I love that picture!
I can just see the chaos out in front of theater when the movie lets out.
Kids firing up their Whizzers to impress the girls.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 31, 2020)

^^^^^ notice in the picture not one of those bikes has a lock on it. the movie is from 1952.   people were way more honest in those days


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 31, 2020)

I keep it simple now. I only collect prewar CWC bikes. I like many other brand bikes as well but outside of a Schwinn Aero Cycle, all Schwinns look the same to me and do not excite me.

The Schwinn design team failed in my opinion.  Sears on the other hand was at the top of the list with all their cutting edge aggressive looking bikes.

Who cares how “well built” a Schwinn bike was. As far as I’m concerned, the CWC was just as sturdy and I never had one come apart on me.


----------



## Boris (Jan 31, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Edit: If it stirs my insides when I see it, I know it's something I'd like to have in my collection. So far, Schwinns haven't done it for me. If I do come across a neat Schwinn, all I have to do it check out a local ride to get a good look at them. No need to buy one.




No graphic photo, but you hit the nail on the head again Mike.
That's what's so great about knowing people in this hobby in a metropolitan area or simply going to swap meets.
There's quite a few (almost all) high end bikes including Schwinns that I have no desire to own, but people I know, have or had some pretty rare bikes, and that gives me an opportunity to get to see some of these bikes up-close and personal.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 31, 2020)

Boris said:


> Not really seeing much head butting going on.



no.... but there is some "Butt Heading" going on.


----------



## Sven (Jan 31, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Schwinn wouldn’t let that cantilever design go.



How many other companies stole the cantilever frame design. Schwinn had it in 1938 .


----------



## bricycle (Jan 31, 2020)

Shelby 1938:


----------



## TieDye (Jan 31, 2020)

I personally love how Schwinns look. They are beautiful.  They are like belly buttons though, seems like everyone has one.  Lol....  Seriously, the 1951 Hornet I had, and the 1939 Excelsior Hollywood I had were not comfortable for me to ride. Problem is two-fold: I am not the skinny woman I was when I was a Marine, and that narrower space between the seat post and gooseneck just seems too small. And my feet (size 11) do not get along very well with the ducktail on the front fender.  So, I am just not very comfortable on a Schwinn. They are eye candy for me though.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 31, 2020)

I think people should collect what they like. if i had the money and space to buy bikes my purchases would be more about originality, condition and price rather than any particular brand.  to me, even though the post war B-6 is my favorite bike of all time, I would never own 30 Schwinns since they are so similar unless your collection starts with TOC and goes to the 60's. 

I can testify the average Joe, and even a guy like me who owned a few over the years and has an interest in all things old, has never even seen 5% of the bikes that are out there.  90%of my vintage bike knowledge has come from here over just the last few years,,, and I am old.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 31, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Shelby 1938:
> View attachment 1132726


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 31, 2020)

Sven said:


> How many other companies stole the cantilever frame design. Schwinn had it in 1938 .




Rollfast had one by 1936 IIRC. Not so much stolen as copied a lot. Like cars all had grilles that looked like big fat teeth for a while etc.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 31, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Schwinn wouldn’t let that cantilever design go. How many different ways was that frame decorated? It’s the look I’m after when I’m buying, but I don’t stay away from any brand. But from what I’ve seen, Schwinn had some excellent craftsmanship in their work, they have the best bottom bracket design based on the 1930s through 1950s bikes I’ve worked on. The frames alone are heavy and durable as was their plating. Just my opinion




And people bought that design for about 70 years. When the frame was discontinued the form remained. Virtually any cruiser going for the 'classic' style elements uses that triangle motif, no matter how radical the presentation. Schwinn defined the style and people expect a cruiser to look like that.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jan 31, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Shelby 1938:
> View attachment 1132726



Is that yours? I assume it is. That's like the one I rode as a kid. Dad sold it to Mom before he went in the navy, WWII. He put ad in local paper, Grandad bought it for her. After WWII they met, dated, married. Dad and Grandad built our house on his farm (93 yo Mom still lives there).
Strange circumstances! It was a boys bike like that but red (could have been repainted). I just remember how well made and strong it was. I sure wish I had it now.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lounging (Jan 31, 2020)

my favorite bikes are the ones that take me from tripple3s house to HB, the wedge, Sunset Beach and back...

the only bikes that matter for me are the ones I ride


----------



## Boris (Jan 31, 2020)

TieDye said:


> that narrower space between the seat post and gooseneck just seems too small.




Agreed! And actually I misspoke (lied) when I said that I didn't like all Schwinn cantilever frames.  I just remembered that I do have an early 60's Schwinn Corvette that I don't ride, for this exact reason (plus, I hate the seat....and the fact that it's a middleweight*). Even though it's a cantilever frame, I bought it because I thought it looked cool and that it would be a fun project (it was). Every so often, I think "I should sell this bike, I never ride it". I probably won't though, because I still think it looks cool and I think I'd miss seeing it (when I remember that I still have it ).

*I'm not without my own prejudices, now, am I?


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2020)

Boris said:


> No graphic photo, but you hit the nail on the head again Mike.
> That's what's so great about knowing people in this hobby in a metropolitan area or simply going to swap meets.
> There's quite a few (almost all) high end bikes including Schwinns that I have no desire to own, but people I know, have or had some pretty rare bikes, and that gives me an opportunity to get to see some of these bikes up-close and personal.



Not seeing much head butting but I see you butt kissing.lol


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 31, 2020)

My gateway bike when I got into vintage cruisers was a 1946 Schwinn DX. Loved that bike. And still love Schwinns. But much like my old cars, I will own any make as long as I like it. And I’ve owned some oddball cars. ‘51 Kaiser traveler comes to mind. Great car by the way.

Currently I’ve got a prewar Murray/Mercury, 4 prewar Shelby’s, 4 prewar Schwinns, 1 prewar CWC Western Flyer, a Monark built JC Higgins, and a couple of postwar Schwinns.
Who really cares what we collect except for ourselves.

You don’t like Schwinns, great, more parts available to me. You like Colsons, great for you as I don’t own one yet so i most likely won’t be looking for the same parts you are.

There are enough different makes and models for us all to enjoy. So why not just enjoy what you like and let others enjoy what they like.

After all, we are still playing with kids toys you know


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 1, 2020)

CeeBee said:


> Along this topic, I have a variation of this particular "Schwinn question".  Why do some people consider some brand bikes to be junk based on name alone?  I don't ask this regarding modern brands or even what old brands like Schwinn have become, so lets keep the thought process in the context of the early middle weight era and earlier.
> My personal observation after owning hundreds of "vintage", "classic", "antique" or whatever term you may choose to describe them is that they were all pretty well made by today's standards.  In fact, other than a few broken Monark frames that seem to be weak at the kickstand mount area by design, I have never owned a vintage bicycle that I considered to be significantly superior or inferior to another.  Sure some chrome and paint is better than others, but I have heard people argue about their 60 year old Schwinn being "better" than someone else's 60 year old Murray built Western Flyer and I'm standing there thinking they are both pretty impressive by today's standard......
> Is it because names like Huffy and Murray made junk in their later years and name recognition gets transposed to the early stuff?  If so, couldn't the same be true for Schwinn?





One thing i've definitely noticed as a wide variety of bikes cross my path,  Schwinn maintained a level of build after WWII where
sadly many of the other manufacturers, most of whom where making totally impressive machines before the war ended up really 
cheapening the quality of their products,  I could never understand how Huffman, Elgin, Colson etc couldn't continue with 
innovative and well thought out and manufactured products they cranked out prior to WWII.  Many of the various mfg's 50's frames
 are not only ugly (again my opinion and aesthetic viewpoint) but poorly constructed, when prior to WWII they were incredible feats of craft and design.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 1, 2020)

Nothing wrong with Schwinns. In fact I have a couple B6's. Just my love has become Monark's over the years.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 1, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Is that yours? I assume it is. That's like the one I rode as a kid. Dad sold it to Mom before he went in the navy, WWII. He put ad in local paper, Grandad bought it for her. After WWII they met, dated, married. Dad and Grandad built our house on his farm (93 yo Mom still lives there).
> Strange circumstances! It was a boys bike like that but red (could have been repainted). I just remember how well made and strong it was. I sure wish I had it now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



No, not mine, off the internet


----------



## Brougherc (Feb 1, 2020)

For anyone who is interested, I read an excellent book on the Schwinn Bicycle Company.  It’s titled “No Hands”, “The Rise and Fall of the Schwinn Bicycle Company, An American Institution” by Judith Crown and Glenn Coleman.  It provides insights into how the Schwinn Company started and how it changed as subsequent generations began running the company, ultimately causing it to fall.  It also provides excellent insights int to the bicycle industry and how companies like Giant, Trek, Specialized etc got started.  I highly recommend this book to anyone that is interested in vintage bicycles.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 1, 2020)

If there are " Just Too Many Schwinn's" Then why cant I find a 1938-39 Hanging cantilever tank? Obviously there aren't " TOO MANY" !!! 
And the Elgin parts I was seeking at one time weren't there either. Dont even get me started on the impossibility of finding  a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme at a yard sale! I like all brands, but the Art Deco style prewar bikes are my favorite as for styling. As stated above the Schwinns are definitely built among the best. And to me they just look more streamlined and sleek, not boxy and clunky like some. PS-the Bowden Spaceliner is the ugliest bike ever produced, IMO. Ride on guys and girls,


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 1, 2020)

My bikes were Western Flyers when i was a kid.  They were cheaper than Schwinns and my dad knew the guy that owned the Western Auto store.  I had a couple of friends who had Schwinns and i envied them as their bikes were better looking and faster than mine.

Now, i can get what i want and that is more Schwinns...  They are fun to ride, built well, and i have a garage full of them!


----------



## vincev (Feb 1, 2020)

Are there any Cheeto bike collectors out there ??


----------



## Boris (Feb 1, 2020)

vincev said:


> Are there any Cheeto bike collectors out there ??



I understand Davy Jones (not the Monkee) has quite the collection of them. He keeps them in his locker.


----------



## Barto (Feb 2, 2020)

Just not a fan of the Cantilever frame...like the old straight bar frames though


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2020)

rusty_apache said:


> A bit of Comet trivia....View attachment 1132109
> 
> It was not a Mercury product until they changed to dot tallights in ‘62. It was originally designed to be the Baby Edsel until Ford realized it was a huge flop. I also tend to gravitate away from trends.




Fords Forever!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2020)

Boris said:


> I understand Davy Jones (not the Monkee) has quite the collection of them. He keeps them in his locker.



Thanks  ! Can you get a hold of him for me ??


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2020)

See "Wal-Mart Bike Collectors"



vincev said:


> Are there any Cheeto bike collectors out there ??





fordmike65 said:


> Here's one we can all agree on:
> View attachment 1131769


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 4, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Fords Forever!!View attachment 1134164



Love those 1st gen Falcons! My neighbor got his moms when her new Maverick came in. My brother and I helped  him swap the straight 6 for a 289 4bbl and a set of Cherry Bombs.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 5, 2020)

vincev said:


> Not seeing much head butting but I see you butt kissing.lol
> 
> 
> Beavis and Butt-head


----------



## Wingslover (Feb 6, 2020)

What, pray tell, is a Cheeto bike? (he said in his best Southern debutante drawl)


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2020)

Wingslover said:


> What, pray tell, is a Cheeto bike? (he said in his best Southern debutante drawl)




@vincev will inform you.


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2020)

Wingslover said:


> What, pray tell, is a Cheeto bike? (he said in his best Southern debutante drawl)



Feast your eyes on one of the most beautiful bikes ever made !!........


----------



## TheWindrider (Feb 6, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> I've always seemed to like the obscure stuff, bikes, cars, whatever. I'd always be the oddball, now I just embrace it. I love Schwinn's and have some but too much fun having stuff other people don't see very often.



A few years back I bought an ‘81 Huffy Aerowind for 5bucks at a yard sale. Why? Novelty. I hate Huffy’s but this fully intact 40lb BSO with the odd tubes, brakes and everything else, just had to go home with me.


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice bike @vincev I like it. But what do I know, I like Schwinns too.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2020)

vincev said:


> Feast your eyes on one of the most beautiful bikes ever made !!........
> 
> 
> View attachment 1136298



I like 'em,lol! Just odd ball enough for me. Wish I bought the one on my c/l years ago for next to nothing


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2020)

We need a Cheeto bike forum !


----------



## Wingslover (Feb 7, 2020)

My internal reaction is both visceral and absolute.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 7, 2020)

vincev said:


> Feast your eyes on one of the most beautiful bikes ever made !!........
> 
> 
> View attachment 1136298



I got rid of mine. 
My luck first time out along comes the Hells Angles. After two hours of sucker punching, ear flicking, getting wedgies and the Dutch rubs I had enough.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2020)

Ahh!
Behold one of the cheapest bikes you can buy.






And the beauty is, that enough of them we’re made, that they can still be found in like new condition, and just about anyone can afford one.
That my friends is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Ahh!
> Behold one of the cheapest bikes you can buy.View attachment 1136714
> View attachment 1136715
> And the beauty is, that enough of them we’re made, that they can still be found in like new condition, and just about anyone can afford one.
> That my friends is a wonderful thing.




Oooooh, shiny!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 7, 2020)

What's funny is..THAT was the bike (color even)I was riding when I lived in Arizona and found a yard full of balloon tire tank bicycles..it was all downhill from there...


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 8, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I got rid of mine.
> My luck first time out along comes the Hells Angles. After two hours of sucker punching, ear flicking, getting wedgies and the Dutch rubs I had enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Biker bums not the classiest bunch


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 8, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I got rid of mine.
> My luck first time out along comes the Hells Angles. After two hours of sucker punching, ear flicking, getting wedgies and the Dutch rubs I had enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk








Wrong approach was used...


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 8, 2020)

bikemonkey said:


> View attachment 1136824
> 
> Wrong approach was used...
> View attachment 1136823



Tequila!!!!!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 9, 2020)

vincev said:


> We need a Cheeto bike forum !



ahem...








						RARE!  Vintage NEW IN THE BOX Cheetos Chester Cheetah Chopper Bike Advertising  | eBay
					

For Cheetos. load shifted during a storm crushing most of the cargo. About 200 of the bikes were. Frito executives.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2020)

Yep,I really missed my chance


----------



## Barto (Feb 11, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dag that's an ugly bike...


----------

